# Pressemeldung: Eissing unterstützt DGzRS mit Rettungswesten



## Anglerboard-Team (1. Oktober 2007)

Pressemeldung

*H. E. EISSING KG aus Emden unterstützt Seenotretter der Station Glowe mit neuen Rettungswesen *​Fünf neue Rettungswesten für die Besatzung des Seenotrettungsbootes KURT HOFFMANN der Station Glowe/Rügen der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) spendete jetzt die H. E. EISSING KG aus Emden, Großhändler für Schiffselektronik. Als Dank tragen die Rettungswesten auf dem Rücken den Schriftzug „EISSING“. 

Die neu entwickelten Profi-Rettungswesten, ausgestattet u.a. mit persönlichem Sender, Spraycap, Beingurten und Rettungsgriff, wurden auf allen 54 Stationen der DGzRS intensiv getestet. Zahlreiche Verbesserungsvorschläge der fest angestellten und freiwilligen Seenotretter sind in die Entwicklung eingegangen. Die Neuausstattung der Besatzungen hat in diesem Sommer begonnen.

Für die Übergabe der Westen kam Eissing-Geschäftsführer Thomas Eissing mit Mitarbeiter Helmut Bremer jetzt nach Glowe, wo die neue Ausrüstung direkt an die Besatzung um Vormann Gerd Hasselberg übergeben wurde. „Da wir seit geraumer Zeit für die DGzRS Elektronik liefern, wissen wir, welchen hohen Stellenwert die persönliche Sicherheit der Besatzungen bei den Seenotrettern hat“, sagte Thomas Eissing anlässlich der Übergabe. „Die DGzRS ist für die Berufs- und Freizeitschifffahrt unverzichtbar. Wir wollten mit unserer Spende deutlich machen, wie sehr wir die Leistungen der DGzRS schätzen.“

Die Firma H. E. EISSING KG (GmbH & Co.), die bei ihrer Gründung 1956 ausschließlich nautische Instrumente für die Berufsschifffahrt vertrieb und wartete, ist heute Großhändler für Schiffselektronik und beliefert auch die Sport- und Freizeitschifffahrt. Geschäftsführer Thomas Eissing übernahm die Firma 1992 von seinem Vater. Der Hauptsitz der Firma befindet sich in Emden/Ostfriesland.

Die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger, gegründet im Jahr 1865, ist zuständig für den Such- und Rettungsdienst im Seenotfall. Sie führt diese Aufgaben eigenverantwortlich und unabhängig durch. Einsatzzentrale für alle Maßnahmen im maritimen SAR-Dienst der Bundesrepublik ist die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN (MRCC BREMEN: Maritime Rescue Co-ordination Centre). Allein im Jahre 2006 wurden von den Besatzungen der 20 Seenotkreuzer und 41 Seenotrettungsboote 2001 Einsatzfahrten durchgeführt.

Finanziert wird die DGzRS ausschließlich durch Spenden. 

Wer die Seenotretter auf die gleiche Art unterstützen möchte, ist natürlich herzlich willkommen. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie direkt bei der DGzRS, Werderstr. 2, 28199 Bremen, Fax: 0421-537 07 690 oder Mail: info@seenotretter.de <mailto:info@seenotretter.de>. Weitere Infos finden Sie auch auf der Internetseite: www.seenotretter.de 





Kürzlich übergab Thomas Eissing, Geschäftsführer der H. E. Eissing KG aus Emden, an Bord des Seenotrettungsbootes KURT HOFFMANN fünf gespendete Rettungswesten an die Besatzung der DGzRS-Station Glowe. 

V.li.n.re.: Eissing-Mitarbeiter Helmut Bremer, Geschäftsführer Thomas Eissing, Vormann Gerd Hasselberg der Rettungsstation Glowe, Kapt. Udo Helge Fox, Leiter des Rettungsdienstes und der Inspektion und Mitglied der DGzRS-Geschäftsführung, sowie von der Besatzung der KURT HOFFMANN: Horst Bandelin, Stefan Alms u. Gisbert Radeisen.


----------

